# Best Anti-Mite Shelf Paper



## Auhsoj27 (Jun 3, 2005)

Is there any consensus at all as to whether one type of anti-mite shelf paper is more effective than another? A thorough search of old threads leads me to believe that there is not, but I fell the need to pose the question here.

If you have tried several kinds of paper and finally settled on one, I am most interested in hearing from you! Please please let me know.

I have my fly cultures inside a 10 gallon aquarium with a shop light above it. I cleaned the whole thing with a bleach solution before I started using it for this purpose about a month ago. Now, the thing is COVERED in mites. Inside, outside, in the cultures... I couldn't even begin to guess how many there are. So you can imagine, I am very and seriously interested in getting this taken care of right away without messing around with some less effective paper.


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

I use a WAY cheaper solution.

I line a container with newspaper that is sprayed with a spray that is used to kill mites/lice on birds and/or their cages. I change out the newspaper maybe once a month or so.

http://www.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx? ... lyID=9543&


----------

